# Provider will not disclose MAK



## direktorn (Jan 12, 2017)

Hi,
I'm currently subscribing to Com Hem, an Swedish cable provider who, for reasons beyond my understand has hidden the MAK key on the Tivo (samsung-gx-cm700)

I'm using the telnet remote interface and have build an Iphone app and works great, but I'd like to take it to the next step and build my own DVR recording app using all tuners and would also like to read the DVR recordings data to be able to play VoD from the Tivo box - none of these things is doable from the standard remote "api".

Is there any way to extract the MAK? Perhaps its labeled inside the Tivo box? Perhaps i can run Wireshark? Any ideas?

Yes I understand that you would need SSL certificates (at least as I understand after some forum readings) and I guess I'd need help with that as well.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

It is most likely not hidden. In the US, MAK wasn't available until there was the Series 2. Series 1 never was able to network so cannot transfer.
MAK is issued when the user's Tivo.com account has transfers enabled. Some CableCo will not disclose the Tivo.com account, so no MAK.


----------



## direktorn (Jan 12, 2017)

That did not really help me at all, but thanks for replying.


----------



## adessmith (Oct 5, 2007)

I believe the MAK is account specific, not hardware specific... so you won't find it on the box. Depending on your cable company's setup, there may not be a MAK to hide.
If you don't have an actual tivo.com account, I don't think you have a MAK.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

direktorn said:


> Hi,
> I'm currently subscribing to Com Hem, an Swedish cable provider who, for reasons beyond my understand has hidden the MAK key on the Tivo (samsung-gx-cm700)
> 
> I'm using the telnet remote interface and have build an Iphone app and works great, but I'd like to take it to the next step and build my own DVR recording app using all tuners and would also like to read the DVR recordings data to be able to play VoD from the Tivo box - none of these things is doable from the standard remote "api".
> ...


You mean Media Access Key, right? ( a TiVo only thing)

Not the device's Media Access Control address? (which practically anything that can do Ethernet has)

If it's the Media Access Key, the hardware gets assigned that depending upon on whose account it is.

When I get a previously owned TiVo, if they haven't reset it to start in Guided Setup, then I can look and see what that TiVo was told its MAK was the last time it contacted the TiVo, Inc., servers, but that doesn't do me any good, because it's not the MAK for my account.

Once I get the TiVo transferred to my account, then TiVo's servers tell it what my account's MAK is and I can copy shows to and from my other TiVos and PCs.

But that's here in the US, with regular TiVos, not the kind you lease from the cable co.


----------

